
Anyone else a Shoemoney fan? Great reading for startups - jamescoops
http://www.shoemoney.com/
======
paulgb
He seems to be more on the shady/darkhat side of things. I think YC readers
are more interested in the "create something cool/valuable/fun and love what
you do" method.

Personally, I would rather be building things and creating value, rather than
playing cat-and-mouse with search engines and ad networks.

Maybe I am misinterpreting him though.

~~~
jamescoops
He definately does a lot of very commercial stuff certainly but I think that's
useful to know about if you're building something cool/ valuable/ fun if you
want to monetise or promote it.

Also he built Auction Ads recently which is a real valuable product.

------
jamescoops
I love these online marketing sites - you really learn a lot about SEO,
monetising users and so on. It's a great change from reading techcrunch
reviews and that kind of thing.

